# Eduard Model Accessories



## roman64krawczyk (Dec 19, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/EduardCompany/


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 19, 2020)

Glad there were no injuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2020)

sad but glad no inuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## roman64krawczyk (Dec 19, 2020)

It's good that it was done without injuries and that they were warehouses. The production building is in a different part.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

